# Definately a sad sight after coming back from Vacation.



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

I went on vacation with my lovely girlfrield for 2 weeks. Had fun and everything like everyone should on their time off from reality. However, reality hit as soon as we walked through our front door and see a mess. The mess was the least of our problems as many of my electronics have been taken... Speakers and such are also gone! A very horrific sight indeed.

A police report has been filed and we are pretty much almost done cleaning as there is really nothing left but wires which used to be connected to amps, speakers, and even the tv. Pretty bummed as it took forever for me to save for these items, and I guess I gotta work hard and continue saving to put together another one.

Happy Holidays HTS and stay safe.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow - that just plain stinks. Sorry to hear it mate. :sad:


----------



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> Wow - that just plain stinks. Sorry to hear it mate. :sad:


It most definately does considering I only really had it completed for 6 months... Which took me ages to save up for =(


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

sorry to read about your loss,i too went thru a similar sitch some years ago,i hope your homeowners or rental insurace picks up most of your tab.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear the bad news. You have insurance I hope.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... bummer! Insurance is your best friend in these cases. It's too cheap not to get it.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear about this. I hope the scoundrels get caught.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

That is a bummer i worry about that far too often when we leave town, fortunatly for piece of mind my 175lb Mastiff and 65lb Boxer/shepard mix keep gaurd on the house.

I hope your insurance will take care of your loss.


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

I feel your pain.


----------



## dannyandmal (Dec 29, 2011)

That is horrible. Keep an eye on pawn shops and Craigslist if anything they took was an unusual brand.


----------



## wxthomson (Jan 27, 2012)

What a sad ending to what sounds like a great vacation.

Hope you can recover some of the loss.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Moving into a new house in the next couple weeks, just added rental insurance to the to do list. Sorry for your loss


----------



## jedispork (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this. My home was broken into on a Christmas Eve while I was away from home. I hope you would also consider a alarm even if it doesn't call anywhere. I have mine setup for self monitoring with a voip adapter through next alarm. The importance of having one doesn't sink in until you've had your personal space invaded.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

My brother has been burglarized twice.
The first time made him mad but he got over it pretty quick and the homeowner's insurance replaced his stuff.
The second time it happened put him into some depression. It took him months to fill out the insurance claim and if I had not gone over there and "supervised" he may have just blown it off.
It took him quite a while to get over it.
Hope you have insurance so you get your stuff replaced quickly.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

I would donate a small amount if others were willing!! I hate thieves, criminals, useless pieces of scum...


----------



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks guys! Sadly I do not have any insurance, I still have not made up all the stuff yet sadly. Tough times right now. I only havea 32" an old receiver and some offbrand speakers that someone gave me for my bedroom.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

i'm down for lending a helping hand!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, I actually added in the alarm with monitoring system after. Its funny how some (like myself) never get security until after it has happened.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

mrbashfo said:


> Thanks guys, I actually added in the alarm with monitoring system after. Its funny how some (like myself) never get security until after it has happened.


Same with my Z28 ...


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

wich alarm system did you get ??? i may decide on gettin one


----------



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

moparz10 said:


> wich alarm system did you get ??? i may decide on gettin one


I got my alarm installed with ADT and it came with enough sensors for my doors and windows downstairs for around 200 and then the monthly monitoring service for 30 a month.


----------

